# دائرة inverter 220 volt 500 watt



## Omar Mekkawy (3 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:​ 
موضوعي اليوم هو 
:10:جهاز محول من 12 فولت غلى 220فولت 500 واط :10:​ 
اليكم دائرة سهلة فى التركيب و مكوناتها لا تتعدى 60 جنيه:10:
دائرة تحول 12 فولت من بطارية سيارة الى 220 فولت و قدرته 500 وات
كما هو موضح بالصورة يوجد ترانزيستور معدنى 2n3055 و أخر قابل لتركيب مبرد 2sc1061 يحتاجان الى الواح الومينيوم و كريم تبريد



 
الصورة ستجدونها بالملفات المرفقة 

أي دائرة تريدونها اكتبوا معلومات عنها و سأعرضها لكم ان شاء الله .

( أناشد كل من اطلع على هذا الموضوع أن يضع ردًّا و لو ' بارك الله فيك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه) .


----------



## فولتضوئية (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجوه (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي ولو ان تركيبها ليس بالسهوله التي تتصورها 
, عموما مجهود جيد تشكر عليه.


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (6 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:​ 
:57:هل هناك مزيد من الردود :57:
:80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80::80:​ 
:55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (7 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## The friend (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zeid25 (8 أغسطس 2010)

اولا تشكر على هذا المجهود
عند دراسة هذه الدارة نتبين أنها تتحمل حوالي 575 واط إذا كانت المبردات جيدة
ولكن هل انت متأكد من أن قيمة الفيوز عند مدخل الدارة هو 10 امبير ؟؟
اعتقد ان الرقم غير صحيح
والسؤال الثاني وهو المهم : ما هو التردد الذي تعمل عليه الدارة ؟
هذا السؤال مهم لمعرفة طبيعة محول الخرج 
وهو مهم ايضا لمعرفة نوع الإجهزة التي يمكن تشغيلها
إذا كانت المعلومات متوفرة لديك يرجى ذكرها .

تحياتي
:84:


----------



## الدابودى (10 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود مشكور عليه بس فيه حاجه هنا ......؟ هل هذه القيم مضبوطة؟؟؟ وعلى اى تردد...؟؟
 مع خالص شكرى


----------



## المجبري جالو (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mina anwer (11 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssss


----------



## عمرو عثمان (14 أغسطس 2010)

اهم سؤال مش قادر اوصل لحل ليه
المحول الرافع فآخر الدائرة لابد ان يكون دخلة 40 امبير 12 فولت لكى ينتج خرج 500وات
من اين نستطيع ايجاد محول مثل ذلك(دخلة يصل الى 40 امبير)
?????????????
سؤال مهم ارجو من اهل الخبرة الرد علية انا تعبت من البحث عن حل لية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أغسطس 2010)

أولا الدخل يقسم على ملفين كما بالرسم وعليه تقريبا نصف التيار من مجموعى الترانزيستورات q7x والنصف الآخر من المجموعة السفلى q8x
لهذا سيكون لكل فرع 20 أمبير
طبعا هذه المحولات يجب أن تلف بالطلب أو تقوم بلفها شخصيا لأنها لا تباع فى السوق


----------



## d0deee (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء هذه الدائرة معقدة جدا جدا من جميع النواحي وهي تصميم قديم قبل شيوع ترانزستور MOSFET

اولا دائرة المذبذب وهي الجزء الاول من الدائرة المكون من اربع ترانزستور 2sc9012 وباقي القطع, هذا الجزء وضيفته انتاج موجة مربعة بتردد 50 هيرتز ويمكن استبداله ب IC واحد فقط مع مكثف واحد ومقاومة 

اما باقي الترانزستورات 2n3055 موصلين على التوازي لغرض زيادة تحمل التيار ويمكن استبدال كل مجموعة بترانزستور واحد فقط من نوع MOSFET  حيث ان هذا النوع يتحمل تيار عالي جدا 

اما ترانزستور 2sc1061 وضيفتهم تشغيل مجموعات الترانزستور 2n3055 حيث ان هذا الاخير يحتاج الى تيار قاعدة مناسب ,وعند استخدام ال MOSFET لايلزم لانه لايحتاج تيار تشغيل


----------



## d0deee (14 أغسطس 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أولا الدخل يقسم على ملفين كما بالرسم وعليه تقريبا نصف التيار من مجموعى الترانزيستورات q7x والنصف الآخر من المجموعة السفلى q8x
> لهذا سيكون لكل فرع 20 أمبير
> طبعا هذه المحولات يجب أن تلف بالطلب أو تقوم بلفها شخصيا لأنها لا تباع فى السوق



اخي العزيز لوقلنا 20 امبير ضرب 12 فولت ينتج تقريبا 240 وات فقط 
لكي تحصل على 500 وات يجب استخدام محول بالمواصفات التالية

12-0-12 الى 230 فولت
40 امبير تيار الابتدائي 
2 امبير تيار الثانوي


----------



## d0deee (14 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء انا مهندس الكترونيات من غزة المحاصرة وقد اضطررنا الى صناعة جهاز الانفيرتير لحل مشكلة الانقطاع المتكرر للكهرباء 
يوجد عندي تصميم لجهاز الانفيرتر مبسط جدا جدا ومجربه انا منذ 4 سنوات الى الان بدون مشاكل 
اذا حابين انزله ما في مشكلة وشكرا لكم


----------



## سـامر (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك ماجد عباس


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## عمرو عثمان (17 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت يابشمهندس تبعتة لينا فاقرب وقت ممكن انا عندى نفس المشكلة فالكهربا


----------



## عبد الرزاق الجبوري (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر خيرك


----------



## عمرو عثمان (18 أغسطس 2010)

انا فانظار الدائرة
انا فى امس الحاجة ليها


----------



## iraq man (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## خالد بن سلیمان (19 أغسطس 2010)

اخی عمر خالد بارک الله فی وغفر الله لک فی هذا الشهر الکریم 
اخی کم یستهلم هذی الدائره اذا شغلته علی بطاریه 70 امبیر 
وممکن تخبرنی کیف اعرف کم یستهلک یغالی المحمول 
وعلی ما اعرف فی بعض المحول یستهلک البطاریه مثل الذی فی السوق
وفیه فی السوق محمول صغیر 300واط هل هذا یستهلک من البطاریه کثیر 
وان شاء الله فهمت قصدی


----------



## أبو موئل (19 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## lilab1969 (19 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ادور (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## noorl1 (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي العزيز على الدائره 
ولكن لدي طلب هل ممكن ان تضع دائره الpcb
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد بن سلیمان (20 أغسطس 2010)

*اخی عمر خالد بارک الله فی وغفر الله لک فی هذا الشهر الکریم 
اخی کم یستهلم هذی الدائره اذا شغلته علی بطاریه 70 امبیر 
وممکن تخبرنی کیف اعرف کم یستهلک یغالی المحمول 
وعلی ما اعرف فی بعض المحول یستهلک البطاریه مثل الذی فی السوق
وفیه فی السوق محمول صغیر 300واط هل هذا یستهلک من البطاریه کثیر 
وان شاء الله فهمت قصدی*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم :56:

هناك مواقع أخذت نسخة من هذا الموضوع 
لماذا ينقلوا الموضوع دون ان يكتبوا اسم صاحبه 
أو رابط الموضوع
:83::83::83::83::83::83::83:

:57::57::57::57::57:

:56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

وجدت هذا الرابط أثناء تصفحي بالإنترنت 
http://www.topsalesdepot.com/bwapoin12vdc3.html
يتكلم عن دائرة تحول 12 فولت إلى 220 فولت 5000/10000 واط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :8:

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:

سأحاول أن أجد لكم الدائرة ان شاء الله​


----------



## عمرو عثمان (22 أغسطس 2010)

الفترة اللى فاتت فضلت ادور فالمنتديات الاجنبية لان المنتديات العربية غالبيتها نسخ ونقل بس
واحكيلك ملخص اللى فهمتة انا مهندس الكترونيات على فكرة
غالبية الاجهزة اللى فالسوق وعملية مش فيها محول اصلا
الفكرة على مرحلتين بدون محولات
المرحلة الاولى 
دى بيستخدموا دواير رفع جهد
DC to DC converter
بيرفعوا الجهد المستمر لجهد مستمر تانى زى فكرة 
voltage multiplier
او
boost converter
كل دى دواير بترفع جهد المستمر لمستمر
المرحلة التانية
بيحولوا المستمر لمتردد عن طريق الثايرستور او الموسفيت بطريقة
H-bridge
الموضوع التانى والاهم اللى عرفتة من البحث
ان في نوعين من الانفرتر
بيعتمد على شكل الخرج
modified sine wave
pure sine wave
ودا سعرة اغلى طبعا لانه بيشغل كل الاحمال
امال النوع الاول مش كويس للاحمال الحثية زى المواتير وكدا
فنهاية الموضوع انا جمعت ملف روعة
مشروع لطلبة فجامعة امريكية مشروح فيه كل حاجة بالتفصيل
وبيشرحوا فيه خطوات العمل وكل المشاكل اللى واجهتهم
وفيه تفاصيل الدايرة والدايرة المطبوعة كمان
بس مش فية مرحلة تكبير الجهد بس
انا رفعتة عالرابط دا
http://www.mediafire.com/?25bjb1wvw113pr2
يارب اكون اصبت الفهم الصحيح
وافدتكم
السلام عليكم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم:56:

شكراً لكم جميعاًعلى الردود الجميلة 

و أرجوا ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## d0deee (27 أغسطس 2010)

عمرو عثمان قال:


> ياريت يابشمهندس تبعتة لينا فاقرب وقت ممكن انا عندى نفس المشكلة فالكهربا



السلام عليكم

عذرا اخي لاني تاخرت في الرد
الدائرة في هذا الرابط وانا جاهز للرد على اي استفسار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217478.html


----------



## فارس بلاحدود (27 أغسطس 2010)

*thanks*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

فارس بلاحدود قال:


> *thanks*​


 
السلام عليكم 
لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## ziezooo (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sycamore40 (30 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا مهندس عمر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (30 أغسطس 2010)

sycamore40 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا مهندس عمر


 
السلام عليكم 

لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## samyx100 (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخي على المجهود .. من زمان و أنا أبحث عن هذه الدائرة ... استفسار من فضلكم لدي انفرتر يحول 220 فولط متردد الى 12 فولط مستمر هل يمكنني أن أعكسه لكي يصبح من 12 فولط مستمر ال 220 قولط متردد هل من طريقة لذلك من فضلكم ساعدوني


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

samyx100 قال:


> شكرا لك أخي على المجهود .. من زمان و أنا أبحث عن هذه الدائرة ... استفسار من فضلكم لدي انفرتر يحول 220 فولط متردد الى 12 فولط مستمر هل يمكنني أن أعكسه لكي يصبح من 12 فولط مستمر ال 220 قولط متردد هل من طريقة لذلك من فضلكم ساعدوني


 
السلام عليكم 
رد على استفسارك 
هذا لن ينفع لماذا ؟:81:
لأن الإنفرتر الذي معك به دايود بريدج 
الدايود بريدج : يستخدم لتحويل التيار المتردد إلى تيار مستمر و ليس العكس .​


----------



## samyx100 (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة و النصيحة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

samyx100 قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة و النصيحة


 
السلام عليكم 
العفو
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:​


----------



## ahmad7002 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ahmad7002 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم



لا شكر على واجب​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
:83:هل هناك المزيد من الردود:83:​


----------



## الزاوى حسن (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك...ومزيد من الابداع والتالق


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الزاوى حسن قال:


> بارك الله فيك...ومزيد من الابداع والتالق



شكراً لك​


----------



## ابن المكلا (19 سبتمبر 2010)

:73::60:
الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك علما
 تحياتي


----------



## ياسر 2010 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tl01001 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafa' (23 سبتمبر 2010)

تشكر اخي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ابن المكلا قال:


> :73::60:
> الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك علما
> تحياتي


شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر 2010 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

tl01001 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

mustafa' قال:


> تشكر اخي



شكراً لك​


----------



## م/حمدي صالح ناصر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا انك انك مبدع م/عمر خالد بارك الله فيك زادك الله علما ورزقك فهما


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

م/حمدي صالح ناصر قال:


> فعلا انك انك مبدع م/عمر خالد بارك الله فيك زادك الله علما ورزقك فهما



شكراً لك على الرد​


----------



## hammer shot (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الفاضل وبارك الله بيك اني من المهتمين بمجال التحويل الفولتيات dc to dc ,dc to ac ,ac to ac chopper واحب افهم اكبر كم من المعلومات الدوائر الكهربائيه أومشاريع بخصوص الماركس جنريتر وان شاء الله بعدما انتهي من تجميع ماده علميه كامله من محاضرات ومشاريع تخرج وتقارير واجمعهن بموضوع موحد ومتكامل اشارككم فيها ابتغاء رضى الله وتوفيقه لي وللجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## علوية عماد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي


----------



## hunter_dz (30 سبتمبر 2010)

slam أريد مذاكرة الالكترونيك صناعي svp


----------



## طالبة هندسة 2010 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ود الضي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر ولي عوده انشاء الله


----------



## abdsamad (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*:16::16::16:**بارك الله فيك:16::16::16:*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

hammer shot قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الفاضل وبارك الله بيك اني من المهتمين بمجال التحويل الفولتيات dc to dc ,dc to ac ,ac to ac chopper واحب افهم اكبر كم من المعلومات الدوائر الكهربائيه أومشاريع بخصوص الماركس جنريتر وان شاء الله بعدما انتهي من تجميع ماده علميه كامله من محاضرات ومشاريع تخرج وتقارير واجمعهن بموضوع موحد ومتكامل اشارككم فيها ابتغاء رضى الله وتوفيقه لي وللجميع ان شاء الله


 


علوية عماد قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخي


 


hunter_dz قال:


> slam أريد مذاكرة الالكترونيك صناعي svp


 


طالبة هندسة 2010 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير


 


ود الضي قال:


> الشكر كل الشكر ولي عوده انشاء الله


 


abdsamad قال:


> *:16::16::16:**بارك الله فيك:16::16::16:*




السلام عليكم 
شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردو\
و أرجوا أن يكون موضوعي مفيد​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
:80::80:​


----------



## mohamedalyelc (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mehdoz (12 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

hammer shot قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الفاضل وبارك الله بيك اني من المهتمين بمجال التحويل الفولتيات dc to dc ,dc to ac ,ac to ac chopper واحب افهم اكبر كم من المعلومات الدوائر الكهربائيه أومشاريع بخصوص الماركس جنريتر وان شاء الله بعدما انتهي من تجميع ماده علميه كامله من محاضرات ومشاريع تخرج وتقارير واجمعهن بموضوع موحد ومتكامل اشارككم فيها ابتغاء رضى الله وتوفيقه لي وللجميع ان شاء الله


 


علوية عماد قال:


> شكرا لك يا اخي


 


hunter_dz قال:


> slam أريد مذاكرة الالكترونيك صناعي svp


 


طالبة هندسة 2010 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير



شكراً لكم جميعاً و أرجوا أن يكون الموضوع مفيداً​


----------



## سعيد قادر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

من موضوعاتى


----------



## احمدالموصلي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

mehdoz قال:


> thank you


 


سعيد قادر قال:


> شكرا لك يا بش مهندس
> 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> من موضوعاتى


 


احمدالموصلي قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك



شكراً لكم جميعاً​


----------



## رياض مسلم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع حقا 
هل قمت بتجربتها 
عموما جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

رياض مسلم قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رائع حقا
> هل قمت بتجربتها
> عموما جزاك الله كل خير


السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عيكم 
هل يوجد المزيد من الردود​


----------



## فائق حمادي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> :56:السلام عليكم:56:​
> موضوعي اليوم هو
> :10:جهاز محول من 12 فولت غلى 220فولت 500 واط :10:​
> اليكم دائرة سهلة فى التركيب و مكوناتها لا تتعدى 60 جنيه:10:
> ...





How you did your estimation
As per the cheapest electronic component source in Taiwan
the 500W transformer would cost $20 that mean 100 Egyption pound and each power transistor retail price not less than $1 each othe Transitors are 70 cent and power resistors are 70cent each
regardless to other components and the assembly board​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان تكون الردود باللغة العربية ........ لأنها تحتاج لترجمة !!!
I hope that the answers are in Arabic ........ Because they need to translate!!!
:81:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> How you did your estimation
> As per the cheapest electronic component source in Taiwan
> the 500W transformer would cost $20 that mean 100 Egyption pound and each power transistor retail price not less than $1 each othe Transitors are 70 cent and power resistors are 70cent each
> 
> regardless to other components and the assembly board​


​
*السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان تكون الردود باللغة العربية ........ لأنها تحتاج لترجمة !!!
I hope that the answers are in Arabic ........ Because they need to translate!!!
:81:​*
​


----------



## خالد صريوي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخي انك مبدع


----------



## محمد حمدي صالح حسن (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا يا أخي الكريم


----------



## aboshmla (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور على الدوائر الرائعة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

خالد صريوي قال:


> بارك اللة فيك يا اخي انك مبدع



السلام عليكم 
شكلراً لك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

محمد حمدي صالح حسن قال:


> جزيت خيرا يا أخي الكريم



السلام عليكم 
شكلراً لك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (5 نوفمبر 2010)

aboshmla قال:


> مشكووووووووور على الدوائر الرائعة



السلام عليكم 
شكلراً لك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود 
:81::81::81::81::81:
:83::83:
:55:​


----------



## المنتدا (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك يوم الدين


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

المنتدا قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعل اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك يوم الدين



آمين 
و شكراً لك 
و ارجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:55::55::55::55::55::55::55:​


----------



## نشوان عثمان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا الجهـــــــــــــــــــــــــد الطـــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــب


----------



## zakaria4417122 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> :56:السلام عليكم:56:​
> موضوعي اليوم هو
> :10:جهاز محول من 12 فولت غلى 220فولت 500 واط :10:​
> اليكم دائرة سهلة فى التركيب و مكوناتها لا تتعدى 60 جنيه:10:
> ...


بارك الله فيك ياأخى وارجو المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

نشوان عثمان قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور على هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذا الجهـــــــــــــــــــــــــد الطـــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــب



شكراً لك على المشاركة 
اتمنى ان ينال موضوعي اعجابك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

zakaria4417122 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ياأخى وارجو المزيد من المعلومات



شكراً لك على المشاركة 
اتمنى ان ينال موضوعي اعجابك
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## fadinls (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

 بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

fadinls قال:


> بارك الله فيك ​


شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## محمد القداح (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد القداح قال:


> *بارك الله فيك*​


شكراً لك على مشاركتكد
:15::15::15::15::15:​


----------



## يحيى يحيى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> شكرا
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

م/وائل أصلان قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


 
شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
شكراً لك على مشاركتك
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## ajjour1 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*هذا السؤال مهم لمعرفة طبيعة محول الخرج *


----------



## Eng.Omar_Khaled (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى الطاير (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور وسلمت يداك


----------



## محمد ابوجابر (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخ عمر يعطيك العافية وارجو الرد على ملاحظات الاخ zeid25
لأنها دقيقه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 يناير 2011)

محمد ابوجابر قال:


> مشكور اخ عمر يعطيك العافية وارجو الرد على ملاحظات الاخ zeid25
> لأنها دقيقه


الدائرة كما تعلم غير دقيقة فمذبذب الدائرة يعمل على قرابة 2000 ذ/ث فضلا عن مرحلى ÷2 لتصبح 1000 وهو تردد مرتفع نوعا ما 
المصدر مذكور عليه أمبير أعلى بكثير من قيمة الفيوز و كما ذكر بعض الإخوة أنها قديمة و الموسفيت هو السائد الآن كما وضع أحد الإخوة ملف pdf بتقنية حديثة جدا لتوليد موجة جيبية فى مشاركة لاحقة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يناير 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الدائرة كما تعلم غير دقيقة فمذبذب الدائرة يعمل على قرابة 2000 ذ/ث فضلا عن مرحلى ÷2 لتصبح 1000 وهو تردد مرتفع نوعا ما
> المصدر مذكور عليه أمبير أعلى بكثير من قيمة الفيوز و كما ذكر بعض الإخوة أنها قديمة و الموسفيت هو السائد الآن كما وضع أحد الإخوة ملف pdf بتقنية حديثة جدا لتوليد موجة جيبية فى مشاركة لاحقة



شكراً لك ا/ماجد 
أرجوا أن تعزروني 
أنا الآن في إمتحانات


السلام عليكم 
شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود 

أتمنى أن تعزروني أنا الآن في إمتحانات
:4::4::4::4::4::4::4::4:

شكراً لكم جميعاً على الردود 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## ربيع الخولى (25 يناير 2011)

_*عمل اكثر من رائع:75:*_


----------



## ساري البربراوي (8 فبراير 2011)

جازاك الله خيراً، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## uosef (8 فبراير 2011)

عمرو عثمان قال:


> الفترة اللى فاتت فضلت ادور فالمنتديات الاجنبية لان المنتديات العربية غالبيتها نسخ ونقل بس
> واحكيلك ملخص اللى فهمتة انا مهندس الكترونيات على فكرة
> غالبية الاجهزة اللى فالسوق وعملية مش فيها محول اصلا
> الفكرة على مرحلتين بدون محولات
> ...




يعنى الدائرة لى هنا مش كاملة
وياريت لو تترجمه للعربي


----------



## biker222 (8 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## uosef (9 فبراير 2011)

ياريت ترد علينا فى اقرب وقت


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 فبراير 2011)

ربيع الخولى قال:


> _*عمل اكثر من رائع:75:*_


 
شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 فبراير 2011)

ساري البربراوي قال:


> جازاك الله خيراً، وبارك الله فيك



شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 فبراير 2011)

يسرى الطاير قال:


> مشكور وسلمت يداك



شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 فبراير 2011)

محمد ابوجابر قال:


> مشكور اخ عمر يعطيك العافية وارجو الرد على ملاحظات الاخ zeid25
> لأنها دقيقه



شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق
و لكن ما هي الملاحظة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:
​


----------



## طارق_علاء_2005 (9 فبراير 2011)

بارك لنا الله فيك


----------



## مسلم يوسف (9 فبراير 2011)

:28:


----------



## mahmood_ahmed30 (9 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر اخى الكريم ولكن ما هو الفرق بيت الفو لت والامبير وما الفرق بين الامبير والحصان وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## dalona (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## nashd74 (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 فبراير 2011)

طارق_علاء_2005 قال:


> بارك لنا الله فيك




شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:

​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 فبراير 2011)

مسلم يوسف قال:


> :28:




شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:

​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 فبراير 2011)

dalona قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع




شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:

​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (13 فبراير 2011)

nashd74 قال:


> مشكور على هذا الموضوع



شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:

​


----------



## جاسم السوداني (14 فبراير 2011)

يرجى اعلامنا كم عدد اللفات للملف الاولي والثانوي وما هو نوع الحديد المستخدم لقلب المحولة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2011)

هو محول عادى يعمل على التيار العمومى بالقيم التى تجدها فى الدائرة بالقدرة المناسبة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هو محول عادى يعمل على التيار العمومى بالقيم التى تجدها فى الدائرة بالقدرة المناسبة



شكراً لك أستاذنا / ماجد 
أتمنى لك التوفيق 
تحياتي ،،​


----------



## alisms (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بيك 
اذا كان المطلوب في الاخراج 220 فولت و 800 واط كيف ستكون الدائرة
واذا كانت البطارية 12 فولت و150 امبير هل تتغير الدائرة
وماهو الجزء المهم الذي يجب ان يبرد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

ستحتاج لترانزيستورات ذات قدرة أكبر مثل 2n3771
تيار البطارية هو تعبير عن الطاقة المختزنة لأنه بوحدات أمبير / ساعة و كلما زاد أمكن تشغيل الحمل لزمن أطول


----------



## alisms (19 فبراير 2011)

يا استاذ اي دائرة تنصح بأستخدامها الدائرة الاولى
ام الدائرة الثانية التي تحتوي على الايسي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

هذه الدائرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217478.html
يقول واضعها أنه مجربها و لزيادة القدرة تحتاج لزيادة الترانزيستورات أيضا


----------



## alisms (20 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى تعطوني اسم برنامج على الحاسبة انفذ هذه الدائرة من خلاله
لان برنامج ال multesimلا يحتوي على دائرة 4047


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 فبراير 2011)

جرب CD4017 
14017
البرنامج الأكثر شيوعا الآن هو بروتس proteus


----------



## alisms (22 فبراير 2011)

لسلام عليكم ممكن رقم ال موسفيت وقيمة c1وc2 لان الصورة غير واضحة عندي 
وكم قيمة التيار الذي سوف يتسلط على المحولة 
ممكن اعرف ملف البروتس ليش ما يفتح يمي
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## alisms (22 فبراير 2011)

برنامج ال بروتس تضهر عندي هذه الجملةno erc errors found ماهي معناها فلا استطيع تنفيذ الي دائرة


----------



## هند هلالى (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 فبراير 2011)

هند هلالى قال:


> جزاك الله




شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 
:56::56::56::56::56::56:​


----------



## alisms (24 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ممكن رقم ال موسفيت وقيمة c1وc2 لان الصورة غير واضحة عندي 
وكم قيمة التيار الذي سوف يتسلط على المحولة 
ممكن اعرف ملف البروتس ليش ما يفتح يمي
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير*


----------



## عباس البيرماني (25 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك المزيد حتى تزودنا بالمزيدوالمزيد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2011)

alisms قال:


> برنامج ال بروتس تضهر عندي هذه الجملةno erc errors found ماهي معناها فلا استطيع تنفيذ الي دائرة



فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217478.html
المشاركة 32 الرسم واضح أيضا هنا
http://electroschematics.com/220/12v-dc-220v-ac-converter/
دائرة اخرى - لتبحث عن مزيد من الدوائر ابحث عن 
12V to 220 volt inverter

الرسالة ليست خطأ ولكنه يقول لك انه لم يجد أخطاء فى التوصيل فكامة
ERC=Electric Rule Check
وهو برنامج ملحق بأى برنامج رسم دوائر يتأكد من عدم ترك أطراف بدون توصيل أو توصيل خاطئ بين تغذية و أرضى الخ


----------



## monam999 (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وكثر من امثالك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (28 فبراير 2011)

monam999 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير وكثر من امثالك




شكراً لك على الرد 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## hassan4elc (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على هده الدارة أخي عمر خالد حامد

بس لدى سؤال 

المشكل هو انه لدي خلية شمسية تنتج 1v و ma 0.80

أريد تضخيم التيار نفسه بدون استعمال اي تغدية خارجية على الأقل يصل إلى 1.5 ميلي أمبير او أكثر

أو تضخيم الإستطاعة ككل 

لا أدري إن كان مضخم العمليات يفي بالغرض أم لا اوبعض الترنزيستورات، المهم هدا التيار المنتج 

أريد تضخيمه بأي وسيلة فقط بأستعمال المكونات الإلكترونية وبدون أي تغدية إضافية أو خارجية

وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Mohammad ALAshqar (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (4 يوليو 2011)

hassan4elc قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على هده الدارة أخي عمر خالد حامد
> 
> ...





mohammad alashqar قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



العفو إخواني الكرام ​


----------



## اشرف المليجي (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسين وسمي (7 يوليو 2011)

يابه مشكوريييين ورحم الله والديكم


----------



## lascr-com (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## فادي السعيد (27 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedtammas (30 يوليو 2011)

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ولكن هناك خلل بسيط في الدارة وهو أنك تستحدم ترانستورات من النوع Bipolar وهي لا تفي بالغرض وأعتقد أنك بحاجة لترانستورات استطاعية من نوع IGBT مثل IRFZ44


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

ahmedtammas قال:


> أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك ولكن هناك خلل بسيط في الدارة وهو أنك تستحدم ترانستورات من النوع Bipolar وهي لا تفي بالغرض وأعتقد أنك بحاجة لترانستورات استطاعية من نوع IGBT مثل IRFZ44


معذرة هذا ليس خللا بالدائرة فقبل أن تصل الترانزيستورات الموسفيت لهذه القدرات لم يكن متاحا سوى النوع Bipolar
ثم أنك تنفى شيء ثم تؤكده فالترانزيستورات IGBT هى اختصار Insulated Gate BIPOLAR TRANSISTOR فهى أيضا Bipolarولكنها تقاد بترانزيتور موسفيت

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulated-gate_bipolar_transistor


----------



## عمر فاروق (2 أغسطس 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لجهدكم الرائع


----------



## yasser 2005 (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## yasser 2005 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ماهى مواصفات محول الخرج out put transformer


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

yasser 2005 قال:


> ماهى مواصفات محول الخرج out put transformer



12 - 0 - 12 / 230v


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 أغسطس 2011)

مهندس أحمدالسالم قال:


> شكرا لجهدكم الرائع



العفو اخي الكريم 
وشكراً لك على ردك 
:84: كل عام وانتم بخير :84:​


----------



## احمد محمد مجدى (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله لك و لوالديك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

احمد محمد مجدى قال:


> بارك الله لك و لوالديك



*العفو اخي الكريم *
* وشكراً لك على ردك *
* :84: كل عام وانتم بخير :84:*​


----------



## وليد65 (14 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه) .*


----------



## Nexus (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (27 أغسطس 2011)

وليد65 قال:


> *بارك الله فيك
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من صنع إليكم معروفا فكافئوه فإن لم تجدوا ما تُكافئونه فادعوا له حتى تروا أنكم قد كافأتموه) .*





nexus قال:


> جزاك الله خير



العفو إخواني الكرام 
وشكراً جزيلاً لكم


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أغسطس 2011)

طالب جديد2010 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور



*العفو أخي الكريم *
* و شكرا جزيلاً لك *​


----------



## adfaraj (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك اللة فيك يا اخي **بارك اللة فيك يا اخي *


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (23 ديسمبر 2011)

adfaraj قال:


> *بارك اللة فيك يا اخي **بارك اللة فيك يا اخي *



جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم :d
:84: وتحياتي لك :84:​


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو منة الله محمد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علماً*


----------



## louai-133 (15 يناير 2012)

ياريت مخطط البورد


----------



## chemmod (15 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك ما يرضيك


----------



## علاء.القاسم (16 يناير 2012)

تشکر تشکر عل جهودک ا غال وجزاک الله خر بما تعمل بس سوال بسط دخل الداره ‏فولت بس کم امبر استطاعه البطاره بدها تکون وازا حطنا دخل الداره ‏‏ فولت سته امبر بتشتغل باستطاعه ‏‏ وات وتشکر عل مجهودک مره اخره اخ الکرم


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## yarafat (31 يناير 2012)

بااااااا رك الله فيك ولك الشكر الجزيل ........


----------



## thysdrus (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وعندي سؤال بسيط : بهذا الإنجاز العظيم كم تشغل الباطرية عندما تكون مشحونة كما ينبغي من ساعة وما هي التجهيزات التي يمكن تشغيلها على هذا الجهاز : تلفزة، حاسوب .....
وشكرا لك على سعة صدرك


----------



## وسام كريم (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد عباس علي (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذه الدائر رحمه الله والديك
اخي الكريم ماهي مواصفات المحوله اى عددلفات الابتدائي والثانوي وماهو كيج السلك للابتدائي والثانوي
يمكن زيادة القدرة بزيادة البورات 2n3055


----------



## goldenegi (3 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر مجهود مميز


----------



## ziadzh (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (20 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## انجنير اسعد (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرآ وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المبتلى1 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وجزيت خيرا


----------



## joubar (24 فبراير 2012)

انا بحاجة الى انفيرتر 1kw هل بالامكان تعديل او دارة ثانية تعطي هذه الاستطاعة ؟؟؟
طبعا مشكورة جهودك و بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## joubar (25 فبراير 2012)

هل بالامكان توضيح دارة شحن بطارية السيارة 12فوبت 50امبير او 100 امبير (لا اظن ان هناك اختلاف ) و كيفية ايقاف الشحن و كيف نستدل من ان البطارية ممتلئة ؟؟؟؟؟
انا استخدم محول 16 فولت مع تقويم و وصل مباشر الى البطارية ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2012)

اخى
لا داعى لتكرار المشاركة بعد 3 دقائق - الناس ليست مجندة 24 ساعة يوميا و الناس أيضا لها مشاغلها
ولو كنت استخدمت البحث بدلا من الانتظار و اعادة الكتابة لوجدت هذا الدائرة بالشرح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2354559


----------



## فقيه العرب (1 مارس 2012)

بارك الله بيك لكن المشكله الان الصينين وفروا الجهد لو تريد ان انت تعملها لكلفتك عشرات امثال واحده جاهزه صناعة الصين عموما مشروع ممتاز بوركت اخي


----------



## أبوالحسن جابالله (5 مارس 2012)

أريد كيفية عمل المحول وماهي حساباته هل هي n1/n2=v1/v2=i2/i1


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 مارس 2012)

نعم هى حسابات المحول العادية


----------



## hssalamah (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fadisalm (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لكم إخواني الكرام
وآسف على تأخري بالرد :84:


----------



## ahmedride (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## khaledbagamal (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير وادعوه ان يعطيك من خيره حتى ترضى *​


----------



## الامير ابو احمد (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

وجزاك الله كل خير

و كف عنا و عنك شر خلقه

هيك مبسوط ؟؟؟؟؟




هههههههه


قولوا اللهم امين

اخوكم فني هندسة يوسف


----------



## رائد البواليز (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر أمين على (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ربنا يبارك فيك ياأخى على هذه الدائره القيمه والتى لا غنى عنها فى أيامنا هذه


----------



## NSRELC (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم,
اود المساهمة في هذا الموضوع من خلال هذه الدائرة العملية للانفيرتر,
ملاحظة يمكن زيادة قدرة الجهاز بزيادة قدرة المحولة وزيادة عدد الموسفت بربطها على التوازيي .
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## زياد بندارى (12 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك مجهود مشكور ولكن اذا اردنا رفع القدرة الى 3000 وات مثلا او اكثر مالمتغيرات وشكرا


----------



## ناديا ابراهيم (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك ولكن كيف يمكننا ضبط الفولت والهرتز بدون وجود مقاومه متغيره في الداره


----------



## farsawad (16 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي بس ممكن دائرة تحويل من 12 الي 220 و2000 وات


----------



## eng_fadhil (7 يونيو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## amsams (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم //و لكن اخي هل قمت بتجربة هذه الدائره ؟؟ و هل هي عمليه؟؟


----------



## ALEEXO (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف شكر..


----------



## reyadreyad (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجريسي (24 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على عملك وجهدك هذا ..


----------



## waelshalabey (2 يناير 2015)

عمل جيد شكرا


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

فعلا ممتازه وتحت التنفيذ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شادي الزغرين (1 فبراير 2015)

يسلموا الايادي


----------



## hissooo (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## aassaker (19 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فايق ابو مريم (10 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rockyman sos (16 أكتوبر 2015)

مليون شكر


----------



## eng.salmanad (11 نوفمبر 2015)

احسنت


----------



## جميل السالم الصحن (18 نوفمبر 2015)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## marafa (1 مارس 2016)

شكرا لحضرتك ..... وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## nasserbe4em (10 مارس 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور .. بالتوفيييييييييييييق ان شاء الله


----------



## جراح فلسطين (25 مارس 2016)

اريد رسم دائرة inverter booster المخصص لتحويل الكهرباء من 240 فولت dc الى جهد اعلى 500فولت AC لتشغيل motor generator


----------



## hamada elrefaey (19 نوفمبر 2016)

*شكراً لك ولمجهودك الطيب يا باشمهندس جزاك الله كل الخير
*:20:


----------



## عمار احمد عامر (29 ديسمبر 2016)

وده دائرة ايضاً لـ محول 12 فولت الى 220 فولت 35 وات بمكونات بسيطة :
http://www.electronicbub.com/2016/08/electricity-converter-of-12v-to-220v.html


----------



## فقيه العرب (7 يناير 2017)

سؤالي القدره عندك 50 امبير لكن ارى الفيوز عشره امبير


----------

